# Devils Coach Horse



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Found this (not so) little guy earlier, he was making a threat pose when I found him but after being captured he was more interested in running away.


----------



## fergie (Oct 27, 2007)

Haven't seen one of those wee chaps in years. Nice shots as well : victory:


----------



## Pleco07 (Aug 15, 2007)

We are always having them come in the house when its been cooler outside, I kept one for a while in a liveood tub. It enjoy a luxury diet of morioworms :2thumb:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/spiders-inverts/377581-devils-coach-horse-beetle-ocypus.html


----------



## spughawk (Jun 14, 2009)

I some times find these in my aviarys about this time of year


----------



## JaySteel (Jan 28, 2010)

I've given up trying to get a decent photo of one of these critters. They just won't stay still for a second!


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

JaySteel said:


> I've given up trying to get a decent photo of one of these critters. They just won't stay still for a second!


They really won't!
I tried quite hard with this guy, but eventually gave up after almost squashing it several times.
Annoyingly, when I uncovered it it went straight into a threat pose (abdomen up, jaws wide open) and stayed there til I tried to capture it- of course I never had my camera on me at that point!


----------

